# Walthers coal floodloader- which era?



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

I am modeling mid 1960 virginian raìlway，

Is this coal floodloader used during that era?

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/wrr/wrr3051.htm

Or it is used much later?

Inputs and advise is much appreciated


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm not sure at all about your question but by looking at it for mid 60's it could be new equipment. I saw it and have been thinking about building one of the tall cylinder ones for my rebuild in progress but decided one of these would look better.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It looks quite new and neat...but if you just rough it up and
add lots of weathering it wouldn't look much different from
the mine tippels going way back into the '40s.

Don


----------

